# رواتب مهندسي الطيران



## ابو خال (7 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم 
استفسار عن رواتب مهندسي الطيران في الخليج العربي

انا حاصل على درجه بكالوريوس هندسه طيران من جامعه العلوم والتكنولوجيا الاردنيه 
اريد ان اعرف كم رواتب مهندسي الطيران في الخليج العربي 
وهل فرص العمل متوفره 
ارجو الرد بسرعه من الاعضاء الكرام


----------

